

IE and CSS "Compliance" by Chris Wilson (on the history) [2006] - yuhong
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/cwilso/archive/2006/08/10/694584.aspx

======
yuhong
AFAIK, I bet the root cause of all the CSS troubles in IE7 was that it was
just hacks on the poor quality CSS code from IE4, and it is poor quality
partly because of the lack of tests.

